# My Tank as Promised



## million1 (Jun 15, 2008)

Hey all,

Some of you have shown an interest in my home made tank so as promised here are the piccys. Its 4ftx4ftx2ft with about 1ft of water at the bottom.

It houses 2 whites tree frogs, 1 iggy, 1 cwd and a basilisk, and currently whites tadpoles....

I have not yet worked out the best way to build this type of tank as you can see im having issues with water and wood mixing.

Let me know if you want any more info and i will post back.....


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

It looks good!:no1: I'm wondering though why you'd choose to house frogs with clawed animals considering they have very thin skin??? Not ideal IMO.

Aside from that how did you go about waterproofing the base?


----------



## million1 (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi thanks for the comments.

I was concerned about the frogs too but was assured they would be fine, and have been for over a year now. They tend to hide away from the lizards quite well.

with regards water proofing that is the issue. I had the bottom of the tank fiber-glassed to house the water, this was working fine until the water started running down the doors and getting into the wood.

For now all i can do is use sealant to seal any places where the water could get until i come up with a new idea (this is my second attempt at building a water based tank).


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

V nice set-up


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

looks damn good


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

million1 said:


> Hi thanks for the comments.
> 
> I was concerned about the frogs too but was assured they would be fine, and have been for over a year now. They tend to hide away from the lizards quite well.
> 
> ...


Fair do's. I remember seeing an iggie in with a frog in a shop in Chelmsford (small viv) and when I went in the iggie was standing on the frog, made me cringe but if yours are fine then fair play to ya.

As for the waterproofing, it may be worth asking Paul at Cold Blooded in Rainham how he managed to seal his anaconda viv. That's wooden and holds a fair amount of water in it.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice looking viv!


----------



## Doodles (Aug 4, 2007)

Have you thought about just putting a glass fishtank in the bottom and sealing around it? Or even perspex and aquarium sealant?


----------



## million1 (Jun 15, 2008)

Yeah,

My next step if i cant controll the water getting into the wood is to make a glass bottom, completely cut off the bottom section of my tank. seal aluminium channel section all along the bottom of the exposed wood and sit the whole tank just on the glass bottom. This to me seems they way to go but im trying to avoid it if poss as its a lot more work.

As for perspex, i have tried this a couple of times but the UV, heat and water always warps it terribly as it has no UV inhibitors in it so i would only advise using this in dry tanks, it works fine on my Beardie tank as doors but within 2 weeks the temporary doors i had on this tank warped so much they didnt fit anymore!!!


----------



## Willem (Apr 10, 2008)

Wow very nice looking tank!


----------



## The Chillinator (Jun 26, 2008)

All I can say is WOW!


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Looking good!

COuldnt you make the water area out of a pond liner?


----------



## lipico_br (Jun 14, 2008)

Beautiful!
Hope the Igy's don't play with the frogs!


----------



## axie-ali (Jun 20, 2008)

This looks fantastic

LOVE the pet crickets too!


----------



## million1 (Jun 15, 2008)

had thought about pond liner but thought fiberglass and sealent would be better to ensure water did not get through to the wooden base etc.


----------



## declanjr (Aug 8, 2007)

can someone tell me why no one has gone mad about mixing species i am not having a go by the way its just those people are usually here by now that a lovely viv by the way well done mate


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Well, i asked about mixing Geckos, and i got shouted at. So time will tell when they get here!


----------



## badboiboom (Oct 22, 2007)

are you not concerned as to mixing species?
especially such diverse animals like green iguanas and white's tree frogs?
and in a vivarium measuring 4ftx4ftx2ft?

remember...
these animals may live in the same habitat but no way would they co-exist in the wild, basilisks living in central america and the green iguana in south america, then the white's tree frog from new guinnea and n.e. australia!
they require different temperature levels and humididty levels yet because they live in the same environment they are still kept like this!

if it's that you dont have enough space for a new viv why don't you just buy ONe species per viv?

or is the reason that you want to see the mixed species living 'together'?
it's not natural!!

well i know im just a novice but this is said alot! some people never learn...

thank you


----------



## million1 (Jun 15, 2008)

Woah, easy tiger.....

every thing i have done has been recomended by a reptile shop.

started with a poorly cwd and it was suggested i get a couple of frogs with her.

she stayed depressed and the vet suggested getting her a friend.

reptile shop suggested basilisk.

saw a nice iggy sometime later, reptile shop knows my set up and suggested i should keep it in with the others until it gets bigger then move it into its own tank.

its not thart i dont have space or dont care, more that im doing what they "experts" say and have no issues.

everyone gets on and the cwd is no longer depressed.....


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

not having a go but youve got an iggy- an aggressive lizard that gets to a big size- in a tank with a wd, basilisk and frogs. frogs have soft, scratchable skin and all the lizards are arboreal meaning they have long, sharp claws. add this to the fact that your viv is only 4x4x2 and pretty soon youre going to have a problem because hormones will start flying and youll have two 3 foot lizards, a christ knows how big iguana and two little fat frogs squashed between them. 

pet shops generally know very little about the animals they sell and care even less. sales mean money and theyre really not bothered that you have too many animals in a viv with the wrong temps. youre on a forum where people care about their animals and have done for many years so id take some advice from us all and seperate them. be ready for another lecture btw, i know lots of people will feel the same as me.


----------



## million1 (Jun 15, 2008)

no worries dude,

but my tank is 4x4x2 not 4x2x2 and the iggy is only a temp untill he gets bigger.

the other 2 are docile and have been with the frogs for probably a year now.

the frogs only suface when it gets dark and hide away from the lizards during the day so i have had no issues, i was to get any the i would certaily seperate immediatly.

thanks for you comments though its certaily something i was not aware of and will be more informed from now on.

stupidly you think the people who blurt out all the info on these critters at the shops actually know what they are talking about and go on there advice


if yo uwant to pm me i will give you my number so we can chat about it further if you like?

im a nice guy really


----------



## Lizard Loft (Mar 1, 2008)

million1 said:


> no worries dude,
> 
> but my tank is 4x4x2 not 4x2x2 and the iggy is only a temp untill he gets bigger.
> 
> ...


Hi mate i have to say congrats and well done on the viv looks great and i bet your basilisk and water dragon love the water at the bottom.

and Congrats on being daring enough to show your viv on this forum as mixing species threads on here tend to start a :war: lol.

I have Basilisks and they are amazing lizards, i take it yours is male?? just judging by his crest, 

i know a few people who keep basilisks and water dragons together and if your basilisk is enything like mine he is obsessed with mating lol, head bobs all day long, basilisks and water dragons have been known to mate and lay eggs in captivity these eggs are always in fertile, i would reccomend not even bothering to incubate and if my some miraclethey hatced they would be deformed and would likely die in the 1st week, (hybrdization also does not go down well on here)

just thort id give you the heads up, incase one day you had eggs and where shocked which i would be to as you just don't expect it. Your male wont yet as he doesn't look old enough (head crest is small) but he will probz mate with your female CWD and she may lay eggs, its because they are so similiar and act the same have the same set-ups etc


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

million1 said:


> no worries dude,
> 
> but my tank is 4x4x2 not 4x2x2 and the iggy is only a temp untill he gets bigger.
> 
> ...


ha im not saying youre a bad person im just saying that its a risk i wouldnt be willing to take. as for viv size it was just a typo, i edited it straight after. the wd and basilisk together has been done before and im not that worried about them but igs are the spawn of satan!


----------



## Lizard Loft (Mar 1, 2008)

I wouldn't be brave enough to but frogs in with my basilisks there killers lol, and will eat enything a frog wouldn't last 5mins lol


----------



## million1 (Jun 15, 2008)

i never thought i would get so much response from this thread, and i welcome all your comments/advice and the like.

The iggy will be rehomed as soon as i get a new tank built.

with regards the frogs ,although some of you wont like it, i will continue with them in the same tank untill i see them in any sign of danger. rest assured im not a cruel person and would not wish harm or distress to any of my pets.

thanks for the info on the mating issue i will keep an eye out for that.

with this in mind will the cwd not get upset by the bas mating with her? Could i solve this by getting the bas a femail?
If they then mated would i be allowed to sell the resulting babies or would i have to terminate at the egg stage?

as you can see im not as informed as i thought i was (guess where i will be going for advice in future lol), im learning more each time i come back to this site and really appreciate all you have to say.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

million1 said:


> Woah, easy tiger.....
> 
> every thing i have done has been recomended by a reptile shop.
> 
> ...


 
that's one hell of a salesman in your local shop mate... 
If your CWD was still depressed i bet he'd say it needs a Ducatti to zip round the viv in.... He'd probably have one for sale n'all..


----------



## Ailurus (Jun 8, 2007)

it looks great as a viv. but i totally disagree with you mixing species. 

if i were you i would:
move the iggie into its own bigger viv. 
Buy a 60x45x60 exo terra for the frogs, or another size, but that minimum, and i like exos lol 
Get a new enclousure similar to that one and put the CWD in it and maybe get another
Leave that viv wth just the basilisk. 

Your local pet shop really should be shut down for suggesting you to mix all of them together. 

i am not saying you are a bad or horrible person, just misadvised. 

some suggested further reading 
Is it Safe to Mix Reptile Species? - Reptile Expert (UK) 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/35374-mixing-species-please-read.html


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

Great setup but personally i wouldnt *EVER *
mix any species unless i had a full 14x13x13 room to convert into a giant "mixed" species encloser. I hope i dont sound too bad but i hope you done lots of research into keeping mix species.


----------



## million1 (Jun 15, 2008)

ok, i see what the first "anti mixed tank" poster was talking about now lol.

i have read the links the last poster had put on for me, thanks for those they were very informative.

im going to now look into building 3 more tanks,

1 for the iggy,1 for the frogs and 1 for the bas.

then maybe get another cwd as mine seems to enjoy company.

while this is in process would anyone like to answer the questions re breeding i posted earlier?

thanks again :2thumb:


----------



## Ailurus (Jun 8, 2007)

i am so glad that you have decided to split them up. please post pics of your progress building the other vivs. 

so who is going to stay in that viv? 

as to you question which i believe was this 


> with this in mind will the cwd not get upset by the bas mating with her? Could i solve this by getting the bas a femail?
> If they then mated would i be allowed to sell the resulting babies or would i have to terminate at the egg stage?


thats one of the reasons u shouldnt mix species, so that no hybrids are produced (it is not possible for basilisks and cwds to produce offspring, but i was just saying). 

do u only have 1 basilisk? anyway i thin that seperating them all into species only vivaria will mean that you will have a viv with just the male basilisk, this will stop him mating with anything. it may be nice to get him a female though. 

Oh and as i said itis impossible for a chinese water dragon and a basilisk to interbreed and produce offspring, any mating will not produce any fertile eggs, as the animals are too distantly related


----------



## dracco (May 17, 2008)

Hi there lovely viv .I keep cwds and a basilisk together but my wtfs are seperate .Are you sure your cwd is female as looking at it it looks as if it is getting a crest and if so you would have probs with a male basilisk in with it as they would eventually fight but if not dont see any probs keeping them together although I would suggest a higher viv as they do like a lot of height


----------



## dwgp77 (Nov 26, 2006)

I would say get glass cut the the size of the tank and make a sort of small tank that can sit in the botom of the tank corner to corner, if that seems to much what about getin some pond liner?
Really nice set up though!! :2thumb:


----------



## Lizard Loft (Mar 1, 2008)

million1 said:


> i never thought i would get so much response from this thread, and i welcome all your comments/advice and the like.
> 
> The iggy will be rehomed as soon as i get a new tank built.
> 
> ...


You could put a female basilisk in, but chances are the basilisk will still mate with the CWD, its just instinct, and if a female basilisk get to tired of mating they can bite the male on his leg and make it "limb" for a number of weeks, my females did this to my male and we thort the leg had died (so did a vet) who also suggested amputating the leg!!!!! turns out from some1 i know who keeps basilisks the females can bite a nerve in the leg making it go limb and can last for a while, the male just dragged his leg around lol. then one day it was working fine after weeks of not using it. 

I dont know if a female CWD will stand up for herself as much as a basilisk, and could get over mated?? if u get me?? so a female basilisk may be a good idea but may over crowd the viv, if i was you id leave it for a while, see if the male head bobs and chases the CWD then you know he wants to mate lol


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Didn't know you can keep basilliks and iguanas together?: victory:


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

Lizard Loft said:


> Hi mate i have to say congrats and well done on the viv looks great and i bet your basilisk and water dragon love the water at the bottom.
> 
> and Congrats on being daring enough to show your viv on this forum as mixing species threads on here tend to start a :war: lol.
> 
> ...


i love the viv too  i wanted to keep my water dragon with a basilisk and told not too  coz im going to make a big viv in my room for bother the lizards and now i may think more into getting one once the viv is done and i will post pictures.
Your viv is wicked :no1:


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

i have a cwd and the entire viv is made around the base of an indoor guinea pig house ( type with a plastic trough and a wire cage on top). i measured the large plastic trough and built the viv cabinet waround it. and i am SO glad i did, i emptied the water tray today and there was an inch of water sitting at the bottom of the plastic base trough. so i have added more moisture loving plants, turned the fogger down a little ( thought maybe the condensation was adding to the water in the soil) and then put it all back. the plastic trough is sealed all the way around with expanding foam, grout and sealant tostop water seeping into the gaps and blowing the chipboard. the fogger also keeps the humidyt steady and the cwd loves hiding int he water and mist.

this some pics of mine to give you an idea of how i fitted the bottom in and also how the fogger helps the humidity.


----------



## dracco (May 17, 2008)

Thats a great viv tinkerbruce and I have the same fogger it is great


----------



## Chriis (Mar 26, 2008)

hey what species you got in there frogs CWD basislk(cant spell) and an iggie? looks good


----------

